# Sharpei cross Staff!!!



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

now is this a recipe for disaster or is it just me???? i know under the right handling any dog can by a good dog but this cross under the wrong hands could be so dangerous......


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmm...I don't no anything about sharpei's but I do know that staffies aren't dangerous! No more so than any other breed of dog!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

In the wrong hands I agree x


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i didnt say staff's are dangerous did i.... i said that this mix in the WRONG hands could be a danger..........


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> In the wrong hands I agree x


Agree! I have to say in all the years i veterinary nursed i only ever met one sharpei that was nice! (and we had a few on the books), they can be dog to dog aggressive i know that much.

In the wrong hands they could be hard work but in the right hands and with tonnes of socialising they could be ok i guess?? I wouldn't choose to have one though that's for sure.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

While I tend to agree with everyone I just love "Frank" the dog that we follow on here from rescue :001_wub:

I love following his story and "if only I could" springs to mind when I see or think of him


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> In the wrong hands I agree x


thanks rachy this dog i met today which was of this mix seem a well balanced puppy he was only 5 months and him and his staffy friends were all lovely which was really refreshing as alot of staffy's around here are own by plonkers...


----------



## chelseanlee (May 1, 2010)

crazybones said:


> i didnt say staff's are dangerous did i.... i said that this mix in the WRONG hands could be a danger..........


woah! bite her head off!

ANY mix of dog, or any dog for that matter, in the wrong hands could be a danger. whats so wrong about staff and sharpei? your not exactly said anything about WHY it could poss be a disaster?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

From wiki....... all i was stating that this mix would need an advanced owner who knows what they are doing..... i didnt once say that all staffs are dangerous

"History and origin

The origin of the Chinese Shar-Pei can be traced to the province of Guangdong and has existed for centuries in the southern provinces of China. These dogs helped their peasant masters with various tasks, such as herding cattle and guarding the home and family, and have proven themselves to be qualified hunters of wild game&#8212;usually wild pigs&#8212;and, of course, they were used for generations as fighting dogs by the Chinese nobility, although the practice became rarer after the people's revolution, when such activities were seen as the preserve of the decadent classes.
The Shar-Pei is believed to have shared a common origin with the smooth-coated Chow-Chow because of the blue-black mouths and tongues; possibly the Great Pyrenees, a source of the double dew claws; and the Tibetan Mastiff. It was believed in ancient times that the dark mouth of the Chow-Chow, exposed when barking, helped to ward off evil spirits. Shar-Pei, when translated, means "sand skin" or "shark skin". This uniquely rough, loose, prickly coat enabled the Shar-Pei to wriggle out of its opponent's grasp while fighting in the dog pits. When stroked against the grain, the coat may be abrasive, producing a burning, itching sensation. The tail is carried over the back on either side, exposing the anus. The first tail set is a tightly curled tail, a "coin" tail. The second tail set is the loose curl, and the third is carried in an arch over the back. Any Shar-Pei with its tail sticking out straight or between its legs was thought to be cowardly. The tail should denote bravery.
According to old-time dog-fighting fanciers, when a dog's toes were slightly turned out as the body was viewed head-on, it was thought to help the dog with balance. The Chinese crawling dragon with its feet pointed east and west was considered a sign of strength. Because of poor breeding practices, many of the Shar-Pei have bad fronts. A dog with straight forelegs is correct."


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Staffies can be very dog aggressive as can shar-peis. Shar peis can be grumpy and independant not so good with strangers or other dogs. I would say this mix would take a lot of work and in the wrong hands could be a disaster.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

chelseanlee said:


> ANY mix of dog, or any dog for that matter, in the wrong hands could be a danger.


that's what i was thinking. i personally wouldn't choose the mix but if someone knew what they were doing, then why not?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Staffies can be very dog aggressive as can shar-peis. Shar peis can be grumpy and independant not so good with strangers or other dogs. I would say this mix would take a lot of work and in the wrong hands could be a disaster.


I agree, two very strong breeds, I think it could attract the wrong kind of owners


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Definately could attract the wrong kind of owners. In the right hands I'm sure it would be a great dog


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

wev`e had a couple at our rescue centre,we have one at the mo,he`s a lovely boy,very boisterous though,he starts mouthing when he doesn`t get his own way,but he never had any training growing up,he`s gettin better every day.
the other one we had was a gorgeous girl she looked and acted like a baby hippopotomaus!!!
completely diffrent looking to the one we have in now.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Definately could attract the wrong kind of owners. In the right hands I'm sure it would be a great dog


this is what i was saying......... lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

crazybones said:


> this is what i was saying......... lol


I could see that lol


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

any dog, mixed or not, in the wrong hands could be dangerous!


----------



## Melissa85 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh gosh, that sounds like it would be a potentially very bad cross in the wrong hands


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Not an easy cross, I should know I own one 

Ray came as a labxstaffie, but has def grown into a def sharpei cross staffie with some lab diluted some where. Met a full sharpeixstaffie and an easy dog he is not!! Extremely strong, too! 

I find it a pointless cross to go do intentionally for both temperament and health matters concerned. They share similar bad traits in both breeds that can only reinforce potential problems. I consider myself lucky with Ray as he could have turned out much worse, but then if both parents are stunning dogs temperament wise and the pup is well socialized you could end up with no issues whatsoever, like any other cross it's a jump in the dark. 

Both breeds seem to be known for not backing down from confrontation so I could see the potential appeal in the wrong hands, I can't really say from direct experience. Some one on this forum owns one, she might come along to say more. They can turn out quite beautiful though... I have not met many sharpeis but staffies I find normally easy to train as they are such people dogs and really love interaction.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't see why the cross would be any more daunting than a fullblood Sharpei.

I have heard of Sharpei crosses being seized as 'type' so that could be a concern (depending on the developing conformation).


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

A strange mix  and a status one imo


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> I can't see why the cross would be any more daunting than a fullblood Sharpei.
> 
> I have heard of Sharpei crosses being seized as 'type' so that could be a concern (depending on the developing conformation).


Yes, that would be a worry. The one full cross I know is very clearly sharpei, head and tail, but the staffor gives him very defined muscle structure and he is very strong; with Ray he is a tall staffie and only some one knowledgeable of sharpei's features can see it in him, most see labrador.

Don't know enough about sharpeis, do they have more guarding instinct? Because you could end up with a dog that guards the owner more then a regular stafford would normally, the one I know is very reactive on lead, have also seen him lunging with bite intention at people approaching the owner. He is being trained with this and is responding well to clicker. Still, if you think about it if not trained properly you could end up with a real problem in your hands, a dog way bigger then a stafford, but with the strength of one, I have never met a people reactive stafford, but have met a sharpeix one which makes sense if the breed was used for guarding.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

the one i meet was only 5 months old much bigger than a staff a head of a sharp tail and fur of sharp but muscle def of a staff and it was a brindle colour.......

sharp's were a fighting breed (so wiki says)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

All i will say it that is not a good mix


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

There are some significant health issues surrounding this cross...

Both breeds are known to be susceptible to:

autoimmune thyroiditis
elbow dysplasia
hip dysplasia
cataracts
cherry eye
PRA

and i am sure with a bit of research many more, i found these with a 5min google search.

Some of these conditions can be genetically screened for, others tested annually for and some which have no known screening tests. A knowledge of both dogs lines would be essential along with the screening tests available before such a cross should be produced.

I agree that this type of cross would be considered a status dog, and in the wrong hands a formiddable fighter. In inexperienced hands it could prove to be a dangerous dog, but so would any staffy or shar pei pedigree if raised incorrectly.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've met a few, all lovely dogs but they really would have to be owned by knowing owners as sharpeis are not for the novice of owners.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Shar pei's have problems with their skin sometimes don't they, do you think its something that can be improved by breeding shar peis together or introducing another breed somewhere in there..? I take it that's probably not the case here, ie. its just a cross and not in the hope of improving the skin probs?

I don't really know much about either, our breeder had a shar pei who had to be PTS aged 8 months and she got another not long ago (she doesn't and wouldn't breed them, she breeds the goldens but the shar pei and spaniels are just never bred from).

I'd be interested to see how they turn out, does sound like it would need to be in the right hands though, and as Sequeena said a bit of a dubious mix...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Shar pei's have problems with their skin sometimes don't they, do you think its something that can be improved by breeding shar peis together or introducing another breed somewhere in there..? I take it that's probably not the case here, ie. its just a cross and not in the hope of improving the skin probs?
> 
> I don't really know much about either, our breeder had a shar pei who had to be PTS aged 8 months and she got another not long ago (she doesn't and wouldn't breed them, she breeds the goldens but the shar pei and spaniels are just never bred from).
> 
> I'd be interested to see how they turn out, does sound like it would need to be in the right hands though, and as Sequeena said a bit of a dubious mix...


I'm sure with bad breeding they get too many folds which are hard to keep clean?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm sure with bad breeding they get too many folds which are hard to keep clean?


I don't know, I know on adverts they often advertise 'not needed to have their eyes tacked' or something  But yeah something with the skin, I'm not sure if its just bad breeding or if its sometimes just pot luck and a bit hard to eradicate from the breed?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I don't know, I know on adverts they often advertise 'not needed to have their eyes tacked' or something  But yeah something with the skin, I'm not sure if its just bad breeding or if its sometimes just pot luck and a bit hard to eradicate from the breed?


Yeah I've read about the eye tacking too somewhere. Why can't I remember these things? :lol:

Possibly a mix of both those things


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yeah I've read about the eye tacking too somewhere. Why can't I remember these things? :lol:
> 
> Possibly a mix of both those things


We're hopeless :laugh: Even Wikipedia failed me, so I give up, I am too lazy to look! Would be interested to see what they look like though, just out of nosiness!

My breeder had a black one and now a toffee coloured one (shar pei) they look like little hippos


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I just had a google, looks like there are lots of them about, I hope its not a status thing  They look like this apparently:


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I'm not sure if its just bad breeding or if its sometimes just pot luck and a bit hard to eradicate from the breed?


It's not luck. It is an inevitable consequence of selecting for heavy wrinkles.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> It's not luck. It is an inevitable consequence of selecting for heavy wrinkles.


Is there some kind of way to tell, other than looking at them, to decide which would be better to breed together? This is just nosiness as I have no idea, would you literally be able to tell from looking, ie. if they had no skin problems and seemed OK with the amount of wrinkles they have, that they would be OK to breed from?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I just had a google, looks like there are lots of them about, I hope its not a status thing  They look like this apparently:


Oh but they are actually really cute


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't see any benefits from crossing these two breeds apart from the obvious ones a big strong dog with a tendency not to back off from confrontations, def a status dog. Staffies can also have skin issues so it wouldn't help, both eye issues, so no help, displasya in both so no help there either, no health benefits I can see.

Also, like John said, a high risk of having him seized on looks alone, never mind the temperament it turns out to have...

Not long ago I took ray to the vets, a student was there assisting and the vet rough handled him which was very stupid of him, but resulted in ray growling at the vet! He had never done that before in his life so i know it ws the vets fault, still! Once it was over the student said: It's the sharpei in him, they are horrid dogs!  I was so crossed! What the hell! Any dog would have done that, all i am saying a staffie x sharpei is bound to encounter so much discrimination out there, poor dogs! I didn't even know sharpis had such bad rep, I have only ever met one and he was just fine I was shocked at the student! She is tomorrow's vet in practice.

Ray is required to be muzzled at the vet now! Will never say what cross he is again!

Ah, another reason not to cross, insurance!!!! Sky high, if you find one willing to insure in the first place!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

wouldn't crossing a shar pei decrease the amount of wrinkles and ie be better for its health? like puggles, they tend to have longer muzzles which aids with their breathing. i'm not saying cross it with a staff but maybe crossing shar peis with longer nosed, non-wrinkled dogs would be better for the health of the dog.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> wouldn't crossing a shar pei decrease the amount of wrinkles and ie be better for its health? like puggles, they tend to have longer muzzles which aids with their breathing. i'm not saying cross it with a staff but maybe crossing shar peis with longer nosed, non-wrinkled dogs would be better for the health of the dog.


Quite likely.

However, as I said earlier, I would be concerned about the possibility of conforming to 'type'. I know of a sharpei/goldie cross that was seized.


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

What's that saying that people keep quoting? 'Its not the breed its the deed' or something,

'Its how they're raised'

But not if they're a cross bred then?

Confusing with the double standards lol


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> What's that saying that people keep quoting? 'Its not the breed its the deed' or something,
> 
> 'Its how they're raised'
> 
> ...


It's not double standards, we are talking about breed traits and how you would have to work extra hard to train certain crosses and deliberately crossing dogs that would result in hardly any health benefits for once and risking to aggravate certain undesirable breed traits is plain silly unless you want a dog for bogus reasons... You would just set yourself a lot of extra work, that is all.

Staffies are crossed with all sorts these days and hardly ever for reasons of improvement of temperament or health, plenty of staffyxrottweilers 'round here for instance, why mixing the two? Loads of bull lurchers in rescues as well, again why cross a bull with a sight hound if not to work him harder as a lurcher?

When you choose to cross two dogs you've got to do it carefully and personally I would want to balance out certain traits not make them worse.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Always when I come across a cross the first thing I try and think of is what the potentail pitfalls of two such breeds are. Of extremes in each that could occur together. I dont like the idea of two dog aggressive dogs and staffies are lovely people dogs, why ruin it with the sharpeis standoffishness.


I met a Golden cross GSD the other day
I'd be interested what your thoughts on what could come out in this mix?

Just to add, Health testing is v important to me and I wouldnt buy from someone who hasnt tested their stock, so how likely am I to buy a cross breed. Not very I wouldnt think


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

this flick the staffx sharpei we have in at the moment.
he`s more staffie than shar pei.
he is a bit of a handful.likes to throw tantrums


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> this flick the staffx sharpei we have in at the moment.
> he`s more staffie than shar pei.
> he is a bit of a handful.likes to throw tantrums


He's beautiful. I used to have a shar-pei and although people used to cross the road from us as he was quite big I never heard him growl at anyone or any dog in his 7 years of having him. He was a diamond but as you say if they get in the wrong hands any dog can be nasty


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

beautiful colour, personally I find them beautiful, but I am biased owning one 
would not deliberately go for this cross, but I have said it enough already :lol:
Would you have a pic full body?


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> this flick the staffx sharpei we have in at the moment.
> he`s more staffie than shar pei.
> he is a bit of a handful.likes to throw tantrums


Well he looks gorgeous- cant really tell there's any Sharpei in him from that pic though.
I met a Staff/Sharpei on a walk a few weeks ago, a woman was walking her and had a pushchair with a baby in. The dog got away from the woman even though it was on a lead and had a go at Izzy.
The noise was awful but when i got Izzy away there was no damage done, we were just shaken up!!!


----------



## Will&Nico (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi there

I have just joined after seeing this thread - this is my first post!!

I rescued a sher pei x staff from the blue cross, he's guesstimated to be about 15 months old. He is the sweetest dog in the world but it has taken alot of hard work to get him used to other dogs!!! He was very aggresive/defensive when he even saw another dog at a distance. but now after 3 months he will happily meet and play with other dogs - albeit his play is rather rough. 

In essence, I would not suggest this cross, or either breed, to anyone that is experienced with dogs

I have attached a pic of him and my mums GSD x - Nice hates the rain!!


----------



## Will&Nico (Jun 8, 2011)

I think its now attached??


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Wot! like this one? softest dog on earth
She just licked me to death!

That said! Shapei's can be stand offish with strangers!


----------



## Will&Nico (Jun 8, 2011)

Tell you what - that Could almost be Nico's Sister!!

I have never found Nico Standoffish with people - in fact I can hardly stop him from getting every last bit of attention from everyone and anyone!!!


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh where do I start!!!!!!!!!! I do agree this isn't a good cross but why the major pei bashing with a bit of staffy bashing thrown in. Either breed badly brought up will have issues, as will ANY other breed.

Its interesting that only a couple of posters have had direct contact/ownership of shar pei but the others take everything that they are told/read as gospel. 

You cannot tar the whole breed with the same brush. 
Most skin conditions are caused by a yeast overgrowth which is due to poor diet, sort the diet, the skin problem disappears.
They were bred as hunting/guard dog NOT originally for fighting. Yes they were pitted but that was not the original purpose
My girl is the worlds crappest guard dog and doesn't know what the word 'stranger' means

As for staffies, I have never owned one but all that I have come in contact with have been very friendly

I am sure I have missed some points I wanted to comment on but I haven't figured out multi quoting

There will always be bad crosses and there will always be those who slate a breed because of something they read


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Will&Nico said:


> Tell you what - that Could almost be Nico's Sister!!
> 
> I have never found Nico Standoffish with people - in fact I can hardly stop him from getting every last bit of attention from everyone and anyone!!!


That one isn't standoffish either!  BUT if is not a full Sharpei - t'is a cross! and have met a couple of full sharpeis that are standoffish.

That dog came from yorkshire/bradford way if I remember right - and she is three


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pearltheplank said:


> I am sure I have missed some points I wanted to comment on but I haven't figured out multi quoting


Where you click the quote button it's the one next to it with a piece of paper with "+ on it, click on every post you want to reply to and then at the last one click quote. It makes life much easier 

On topic, I can't judge as i'm sure there's worse mixes in temperament like mixing malamute to akita but the ones i've met have been lovely only 'cause the hard work has gone into them.

I may not be in the sharpei's biggest fan club (rather far from it  ) but that's only due to most of the ones i've met i'v had a bad experince with or they are very ugly but i'd not go as far as breed bashing.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Where you click the quote button it's the one next to it with a piece of paper with "+ on it, click on every post you want to reply to and then at the last one click quote. It makes life much easier


Thank you

I agree not every breed is to everybodies taste and I can understand that, it just makes me so mad when any breed is slated because of the media and the internet
I am a groomer and have a fair share of 'horrible' dogs, usually 1 or 2 breeds but that doesnt mean I would slate them as a breed


----------



## Will&Nico (Jun 8, 2011)

Quote - "or they are very ugly"

Admitedly Sher pei's are damn ugly, just like bullmastiffs and such like - but they're a lovely ugly - not like pugs!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pearltheplank said:


> Thank you
> 
> I agree not every breed is to everybodies taste and I can understand that, it just makes me so mad when any breed is slated because of the media and the internet
> I am a groomer and have a fair share of 'horrible' dogs, usually 1 or 2 breeds but that doesnt mean I would slate them as a breed


You're welcome 

Quite so, sadly many of the sharpeis I see these days are bad tempered and badly bred that they look awful. There is one by me who is a real sweetheart she's about 10 now, she's very nice looking and how I feel a shar pei should look with no excessive wrinkles but still a few but softly.

I know as a malamute owner many people judge, I've heard of them being marked as aggressive dogs and many places in America they are banned in apartments and banned in some states (more due to size).

If a dog is bred and raised witha good temperment then it never matters WHAT the breed is chihuahua, akita, bully kutta, shar pei or rottiweiler.



Will&Nico said:


> Quote - "or they are very ugly"
> 
> Admitedly Sher pei's are damn ugly, just like bullmastiffs and such like - but they're a lovely ugly - not like pugs!!


Badly bred ones are and Na, Pugs are known for being love bugs. I'd love a pug because of thier personalities but I don't like the way they look so much :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't say it was automatically going to be a dangerous dog but that all breeds have certain traits and need to be trained and socialised accordingly. A few shar peis I've met have been dog aggressive but it depends on how you raise them of course. I don't think they're ugly they're seriously cute but I would never buy one I don't like the skin and eye problems and shar pei fever


----------



## Sunshine17 (Apr 30, 2013)

Do not get one of these dogs!! My shih szu and jack Russell were attacked by one in the park yesterday..my dog has to have an operation for a mauled ear where it dragged him around by it. The owner even admitted to me that it was vicious!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I know a Staffie x Sharpie - he's gorgeous, a really energetic, good looking lad. And extremely strong too. He and Dex have played together a few times; I had to stop them when they both got a bit over excited


----------



## Karly82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sunshine17 said:


> Do not get one of these dogs!! My shih szu and jack Russell were attacked by one in the park yesterday..my dog has to have an operation for a mauled ear where it dragged him around by it. The owner even admitted to me that it was vicious!


Silly comment!!

If you had bothered to read the whole thread rather than just commented at the bottom you would have noticed that everyone is saying that "IT'S THE OWNER NOT THE BREED"!

I have a full Staffordshire Bull Terrior and on Sunday he was bitten rather badly on the nose by none other than a Jack Russel - his reaction?! Not to bite back, growl or bark, he simply sat down! I had to pull the little bugger off of him. Owner? Round the corner having a chat with her friend!  Needless to say the dog was carried back to her with my bleeding dog in tow!

Sorry for the rant but to many people have annoyed me on here today with their small minded comments on breeds/things they simply do not understand


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunshine17 said:


> Do not get one of these dogs!! My shih szu and jack Russell were attacked by one in the park yesterday..my dog has to have an operation for a mauled ear where it dragged him around by it. The owner even admitted to me that it was vicious!


Sorry to hear you've had such a traumatic experience and I hope your dogs amke a full recovery.
Must of been very scary 

I will say don't balme the breed blame the owner and maybe the individual dog - I know aggresive Jack russels and a fair few aggressive Shih Tzu's, I don't bame all jack russells or all shih tzu's.

The owner sounds like an idiot if they knew their dog was DA (dog aggresive) it should of been on a lead and under control. If you have their details it may be worth a chat to your local dog warden

PS this thread is over 2 years old


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sunshine17 said:


> Do not get one of these dogs!! My shih szu and jack Russell were attacked by one in the park yesterday..my dog has to have an operation for a mauled ear where it dragged him around by it. The owner even admitted to me that it was vicious!


Im sorry to hear your dog was attacked.

Obviously no one here saw what happened so cannot comment but it certainly doesnt mean all dogs of 'x' breeding are 'vicious' because one example of the breeding has a less than perfect attitude.

Theres a JRT round the corner from us who bites / nips / chases other dogs - Do I think all JRT like this -- Nope.

WHilst I appreciate your upset these types of breedist comments don't usually go down to well. Whilst I appreciate your upset and I hope your dog is ok I think youl find the cause of the problems is the idiot allowing a DA dog offlead.

Deed not Breed 

Also this thread is very very old


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree that a sharpie x staff is not a good breed for a novice, my staffie x GSD is a powerful and head strong breed who is sensitive and needs a certain kind of handling, most dog owners I know would not be the right kind of owner for him. I think 'in the wrong hands' here means inexperienced or just not as knowing as others rather then an idiot who could turn any dog aggressive. 

At the end of the day, it is the owners responsibility to control, muzzle and train their own dogs. Aggressive or not, it should not be of been given the opportunity to attack another and this is the owners fault. If a dog has aggression issues, regardless of breed or breeds, there are things that can be donee and knowledgable people who can help. Dogs can easily become dog tolerant with the right kind of help.


----------



## Paul edensor (Nov 30, 2013)

How WRONG sum of u are I until recently owned an amazing shar pei cross staffie and she was the mist amazing dog anyone could of ever wished for I've had a number of dogs through out my life but THIS dog has been the best one I could of ever owned I found the flea covered scamp and can say hand in my heart I never saved her SHE saved me SO 2 all u ignorant so called animal lovers (A DOG IS NOT BORN VICIOUS ITS THE OWNER THAT TURNS THEM THAT WAY) a shar pei cross staffie is a fantastic pet JUST don't think they turn or are vicious HOW many chihuahuas are vicious a gd 60/70% of them in fact my jack Russell is more vicious than my shar pei ever was


----------



## Paul edensor (Nov 30, 2013)

crazybones said:


> now is this a recipe for disaster or is it just me???? i know under the right handling any dog can by a good dog but this cross under the wrong hands could be so dangerous......


 Yeah it's just you


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Could be a disaster, could be wonderful. That`s the trouble with these crosses. You never can predict what genes will surface.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

We have just rehomed a lovely shar pei x staffie mix through the rescue, with any cross can get the good and bad... Shar pei's can be aloof, staffies love people whose not to say that it could work really well.


----------



## Paul edensor (Nov 30, 2013)

EmCHammer AWESOME u will get so much love with this breed my advice is keep an eye on there skin as they are prone to bring allergic to wheat u can buy wheat n glutton free food from morrisons £3.00 a bag it's fantastic for them , good look with your dog 

Claire and daisy please keep your opinion to your self if uv not owned this breed you don't have a clue what your talking about ur ignorant attitude is appalling I have an autistic niece of 7 and my Shar pei + was more delicate with her than I have ever seen with ANY animal UNTIL u have owned this breed keep you opinion to ur self


----------



## brian996 (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a shar pei staffy cross for 3 years now he a rescue dog and he is so friendly with people young kids but not other dogs I agree not the best cross but with a firm hand and discipline not a dangerous one


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

very very old thread


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

brian996 said:


> I have a shar pei staffy cross for 3 years now he a rescue dog and he is so friendly with people young kids but not other dogs I agree not the best cross but with a firm hand and discipline not a dangerous one


Welcome.

You should start a new thread with pictures and introduce yourself 

This is quite an old thread ;-)


----------



## Demz (Oct 3, 2015)

This is my Sharpei Cross staff. 5 and a half months old very protective brought her off some druggies trying to sell her for a quick fix so she doesn't end up in the wrong hands. She is very hard work, very protective but mega intelligent and loyal. Vocal towards dogs when on the lead but off the lead fine. She has been dog training and passed her obedience. The 2 breeds together make her very strong and confident. But I'm continuing her obedience and socialisation as all dogs can be aggressive if not brought up right or in the wrong hands. It's the owner not the dog itself. I have a staff cross also who is scared of everything and wouldn't hurt a fly. I agree sharpei cross staff are hard work and shouldn't be crossed if get in the wrong hands.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

@Demz this is such an old thread  why not introduce yourself in your own thread in dog chat?

There's a few peis on here now!

Here's my pei x staff (left) with my pei x unknown 









Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lovey568 (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a staff sharpei cross a female . She is the most patient obediant dog that i have ever known .she is a very socialable and loves other dogs company. Any dog that growls at her she would rather run away than confront them.she did take a bit of training as she cannot be bribed with treats now she responds to hand comands aswell as voice


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovey568 said:


> I have a staff sharpei cross a female . She is the most patient obediant dog that i have ever known .she is a very socialable and loves other dogs company. Any dog that growls at her she would rather run away than confront them.she did take a bit of training as she cannot be bribed with treats now she responds to hand comands aswell as voice


Welcome to PF.
Your girl sounds wonderful 
This is a very old thread, why not start your own and introduce your girl to us all 
Be nice to see some pictures and know her name


----------



## truth hurts (May 19, 2016)

Staffy x shar pei and dangerous it the people that train them i have a staff x shar pei and she good my mates got boys and girls ye they were fighting dogs years ok but that history now people judge dogs by wat people turn them into


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol, how many times is this thread going to be necro'd?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Lol, how many times is this thread going to be necro'd?


Very strange isn't it! 
Its 2nd choice on google though when you input shar pei X staffy & the opening post is very topical so I bet it draws people in!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Very strange isn't it!
> Its 2nd choice on google though when you input shar pei X staffy & the opening post is very topical so I bet it draws people in!


Ah, probably why it keeps reappearing then.


----------



## StaffXShaPei (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry to bring this thread into use again, but there are some fellow/former owners of Shar Pei Staffy crosses on here, whom have some experience I'd like to tap into.

I have an almost 7 month old Staffy Shar Pei cross.
Her father was a pshyically impressive Shar Pei,
mother was a short legged Staff, and not the best example of a Staff I've ever seen.
My dog was weighed today and came in at 16.5 kilos.
A female Staff weighs between 11 and 16 kilos, so she already beats a Staff weight wise.
A Shar Pei weighs between 18 and 25 kilos.
Does anyone else who has experience with this cross, know at what age it roughly stops growing in both height and weight?
I can't envisage my dog growing anymore in height, I do think she'll improve her muscle mass. With the good food we feed her, and exercise I give her, I'd be disappointed if she didn't.

And for the record, my Shar Pei/Staff is a dream dog. She looks beautiful, everybody compliments us on her, and I've never witnessed any aggression from her towards any other dog or person.

I've included a photo that I've just taken.
Thanks.View media item 77054


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

StaffXShaPei said:


> Sorry to bring this thread into use again, but there are some fellow/former owners of Shar Pei Staffy crosses on here, whom have some experience I'd like to tap into.
> 
> I have an almost 7 month old Staffy Shar Pei cross.
> Her father was a pshyically impressive Shar Pei,
> ...


In my experience it's difficult to estimate the final height and weight of a Shar-Pei because there's so much variation.

I've owned 2 Shar-Pei both female. My previous one was just under 17 inches tall and weighed 15 kg. The one I have now is 18 inches tall and has weighed 17 kgs from being a year old (she's now 4 years old). From memory they both stopped growing in height around 10 months old.

A friend has a male Pei who was the runt of the litter but now at 10 months old weighs 25 kg!

Unfortunately your photo wouldn't open for me.


----------



## Stanzano (May 16, 2016)

*wades in*

I opened this thread because I used to walk a staffie x shar pei and he was one of the friendliest, loveliest, well-behaved dogs I have ever met. His owners are first time dog owners too, they trained him like most of us would and he was and is just awesome. I was really surprised when I opened the thread! Just sticking up for Milo there


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

crazybones said:


> now is this a recipe for disaster or is it just me???? i know under the right handling any dog can by a good dog but this cross under the wrong hands could be so dangerous......


Really, why would that be then? We have had one in the family for almost ten years, the most placid laid-back dog imaginable. What I'd be more inclined to say is any dog can be dangerous in the wrong hands


----------



## Marino Tilatti (Jun 16, 2017)

That's really very sad


----------



## sharpy/staffy2/26 (Nov 27, 2017)

as an owner to a sharpie/staff I have to disagree. any dog is dangerous in the wrong hands and to blame a breed is wrong. I firmly believe that it the owner not the dog that makes them nasty.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

sharpy/staffy2/26 said:


> as an owner to a sharpie/staff I have to disagree. any dog is dangerous in the wrong hands and to blame a breed is wrong. I firmly believe that it the owner not the dog that makes them nasty.


Why have you dug up an old thread? What's the point?


----------



## sharpy/staffy2/26 (Nov 27, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> Why have you dug up an old thread? What's the point?


cause im new to this site. sorry


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

sharpy/staffy2/26 said:


> cause im new to this site. sorry


Start a new thread if you want to discuss something.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2017)

sharpy/staffy2/26 said:


> as an owner to a sharpie/staff I have to disagree. any dog is dangerous in the wrong hands and to blame a breed is wrong. I firmly believe that it the owner not the dog that makes them nasty.


Hi @sharpy/staffy2/26 welcome to PF  
This is a very old thread and you're not likely to get many responses here. You could start a new thread, click on the "dog chat" section and at the top right of your screen you'll see a button for "post new thread." You can introduce yourself and your dog(s).


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You gotta shoot 'em in the head!


----------

